# CPu cabinet



## sakthibruce (Apr 16, 2014)

Looking for a cpu cabinet supports water cooling with good cable management under 5500rs.

Thinking about this "Lancool PC-K62R2 Cabinet" comes with 3fans and supports water cooling facility.

What is your opinion and any alternative available ? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 16, 2014)

Corsair Carbide SPEC-03 -4600. Link:www.corsair.com/en/carbide-series-spec-03-orange-led-mid-tower-gaming-case

Source: www.theitwares.com/corsair-carbide-series-spec-03-red-steel-plastic-atx-mid-tower-gaming-case.html?utm_source=shopmania&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=direct_link


----------



## sakthibruce (Apr 16, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Corsair Carbide SPEC-03 -4600. Link:www.corsair.com/en/carbide-series-spec-03-orange-led-mid-tower-gaming-case
> 
> Source: www.theitwares.com/corsair-carbide-series-spec-03-red-steel-plastic-atx-mid-tower-gaming-case.html?utm_source=shopmania&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=direct_link



Looks great thanks a lot . Btw any other suggestion


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 16, 2014)

corsair carbide 400r.
coole master haf 912 combat.

- - - Updated - - -

post your configuration also..


----------



## sakthibruce (Apr 16, 2014)

My config
I5 661processor
Intel dh55pj
Seagate 1tb
Transcend 1x4gb
Sapphire radeon r9 270x
Seasonic 520w


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2014)

look for NZXT Source 530 retailing around 6k but worth the price or phantom 410.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 30, 2014)

NZXT Phantom 410 @ 6.5k


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 1, 2014)

Check out NZXT phantom 240..Its released just a few days back.


----------



## nomad47 (May 1, 2014)

Nzxt phantom 240 is a option. not sure if it is launched in India yet


----------



## HE-MAN (May 1, 2014)

i am also looking for a cabinet please suggest which to get nzxt guardian 921r looks cool, nzxt phantom 410 or nzxt source 530 which is the best among these three metioned above


----------



## nomad47 (May 1, 2014)

Guardian has shitty cable management and if you have a long graphics card it will cause a problem.


----------



## HE-MAN (May 1, 2014)

i have a 270x dual x sapphire.
so source 530 or phantom 410

- - - Updated - - -

also i tried to find but different sites mention different details how many fans are included with case


----------



## nomad47 (May 1, 2014)

Check directly at NZXT site. There is also a product compatability checker


----------



## HE-MAN (May 1, 2014)

just checked comes with only 2 fans and the side panel window design not to my liking. can anyone suggest a cabi 6k max with the most fans included cable management and transparent side window


----------



## nomad47 (May 1, 2014)

2 fans?? Which one?

Check Corsair Carbide series 400r or 500r


----------



## HE-MAN (May 1, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> 2 fans?? Which one?
> 
> Check Corsair Carbide series 400r or 500r



rear and top


----------



## nomad47 (May 1, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> rear and top



Means which cabinet are you talking about?
Phantom 410 has a front, rear and top pre installed if I remember correctly.


----------



## HE-MAN (May 1, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> 2 fans?? Which one?
> 
> Check Corsair Carbide series 400r or 500r



rear and top 

source 530

- - - Updated - - -

anything else with a nice big transparent side panel corsair 400r and 500r dont have that


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 2, 2014)

see if you can get *mdcomputers.in/cooler-master-cabinet-690-iii-transparent-side-panel.html. a bit costly. but have a look at local shops. it might get cheaper.
Also look at some thermaltake cabinet in md computers.


----------

